# EHX Micro Synth vs. ???



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

Howdy all,

I was watching the demos for this pedal and it sounds pretty good, but I've owned a few EHX pedals in the past and I've never been very thrilled with the quality or construction. Is there anything else similar out there by other makers? Or maybe people have really good things to say about this one... opinions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

This looks pretty cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJq4BLI4_8


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The who made this thing - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJRpvaOcUic - announced on the diystompbox forum the other day that he would be producing a scaled down and more professional version of what is shown.

Alternatively, go digital and polyphonic with the EHX H.O.G.. It costs more than the Micro-synth (around the same price as the Pigtronix Mothership) but probably performs more reliably, certainly has more controls and sounds, and is polyphonic in contrast to the monophonic (one note at a time) Microsynth and Mothership.

I will grant you that sometimes the sounds produced by analog circuits outshine digital in their funkiness and "organic" quality, but the HOG ain't too bad at all.

In between is the EHX POG2, which does a big chunk of what the Microsynth does and some of what the HOG does (including polyphony) for a price generally in between the Microsynth and HOG. The POG2 also has preset memories, which you can't do with the Microsynth.


----------

